# Sargent 12/30



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

Sun finally came out for a bit and it warmed up some so we decided to hit the beach for a couple of hours. My son caught a 37â€ black drum and a 42.5â€ red. I also caught an upper 20â€™s drum.


----------



## jdc (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice fish. Any different setup to key in on slot reds or just biting on same stuff? 

We were in matagorda today and hooked up on a few nice bull reds. I?d love to be able to pick up a couple slot reds to take home though.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's awesome. It's always great to see kids catching big fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool, he got both kinds of big drum. The bull red is a nice one.
I know he had some fun.


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Shoot yeah he had some fun. Look at big ol smile. That's ear to ear. Good job Dad. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Had no idea there is a pier structure in Sargent


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

fishinganimal said:


> Had no idea there is a pier structure in Sargent


If you want to call it a pier.


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

*Pier*



Reel Time said:


> If you want to call it a pier.


It's name is Stubby hahahaha...


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

fishinganimal said:


> Had no idea there is a pier structure in Sargent


Me neither, and I've been there a bunch over the past 30 years (but not in a couple of years)! Is it new? Or is it left down the beach from drawbridge? I haven't been down to the left often...

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

Mind me asking your bait? Thanks


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

Michael J said:


> Mind me asking your bait? Thanks


We used crab


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

they got "STUBBY" finished as far as it goes until they get some more funds


----------

